# IBEW Drug Policies question



## LegacySS

I can't answer for your exact state, local and policies, but I am in local 73. Spokane, WA. We had a discussion the other day about this. Even though marijuana has be LEGALIZED in WA state, I still cannot smoke it. It is in our contract that we sign. As far as medical goes, I believe it is the same thing. I believe this is MAINLY because there is no way to test if you are CURRENTLY under the influence. If they give you a UA, it will go back several days/weeks depending on the person, frequency of use, etc.

When there is a way to test if you are under the influence at the time, then they may work it into our contract. If you were to show up to work and have an accident or get a random and you fail the test, as far as they are concerned you ARE under the influence. I know CA is a little more accepting of marijuana but it is LEGAL (on a state level, only of course) here and we still can't.

Personally I think it is pretty stupid. I would MUCH rather have someone who took a few hits of MJ last night than a person who had too much to drink the night before operate/work for me. That being said, it is not worth losing my career over and therefore I choose not to smoke. There are ways of getting around passing a test, but I'll let you google for that advice.


----------



## sparky970

1wireman1 said:


> I'm in California, with my local union being 302. Just wondering if they allow medical marijuana patients into the wireman apprenticeship program. It would be much appreciated if anyone knows. Thanks!


I doubt it. Our hall sent out a letter last week addressing this issue. It is still federally illegal plain and simple


----------



## HARRY304E

1wireman1 said:


> I'm in California, with my local union being 302. Just wondering if they allow medical marijuana patients into the wireman apprenticeship program. It would be much appreciated if anyone knows. Thanks!


Why are you a medical marijuana patient?, and if you are in pain all the time how do you expect to be able to perform Electrical work that is a physically demanding occupation .


----------



## 1wireman1

HARRY304E said:


> Why are you a medical marijuana patient?, and if you are in pain all the time how do you expect to be able to perform Electrical work that is a physically demanding occupation .


My medical condition is not one that would hinder my job performance in any way, I do not use marijuana to treat pains.


----------



## 1wireman1

The only place I was able to come close to an answer was here: http://norcalelectricalindustry.com/control.php?act=contractor_5_2 under the section titled "H. Illicit Drugs", however I'm not sure if this information is current or applies for my local union.


----------



## uconduit

I'll tell you this right now: what does 302 have? what is their bread and butter? think about it.... oil refineries, 3 medium sized ones and a large one. These facilities represent a major source of employment in 302. If you ever test positive for THC by a refinery (DISA) you can forget about working at ANY oil refinery for at least a decade. If you turn out and wanna work at Valero in Texas in 2022 you're out of luck. 

The union doesn't have an inherent interest in its membership being drug free. Union leadership is subject to popular vote and who would want someone to tell you how to live your life? Drug-free policies (don't know about 302) are mainly in place to say that the membership is drug-free and is contracted out to a third party for enforcement. Some individual employers and job site want a drug free workforce. As an apprentice you have no choice whether you get sent to a drug-free or no-test job site. There isn't a whole lot going on in 302 except chevron and I'd bet money they'd test over there -- pre-employment and perhaps once-a-month thereafter for "randoms".

heres the link for that locals policies
http://ibewlu302.unionactive.com/docs/contracts/Inside_CBA_2012_2014.pdf


----------



## 1wireman1

Thanks man. This has been the most helpful so far, and you make a very good point.
d


----------



## Privateer

At the orientation class we were told that the drug test we took to get into the program was the last we would take for the IBEW. Any other drug tests we might take would be a condition of the contract with the EC. Also, that not all EC's will require a test. Furthermore in the event of an accident we should expect a test as it's SOP for most companies. 

No mention was made of medicinal use nor were any questions about it asked by any of the apprentices. My guess would be that if we had to take a drug test to get into the program that no use is permitted without exception.


----------



## Southeast Power

HARRY304E said:


> Why are you a medical marijuana patient?, and if you are in pain all the time how do you expect to be able to perform Electrical work that is a physically demanding occupation .


I was just thinking this too.

Most of us that don't partake of the herb, think the whole medical herb thing has very few legitimate users and a whole bunch using it as an excuse to get stoned.


----------



## John Valdes

Regardless.
We now have legal marijuana in the eyes of two states and maybe more.
Medical marijuana with all its faults are the sole reason these new laws were passed.

I am certain these two new laws are going to have consequence in other states.
Especially states nearby CO and WA.


----------



## don_resqcapt19

Privateer said:


> At the orientation class we were told that the drug test we took to get into the program was the last we would take for the IBEW. Any other drug tests we might take would be a condition of the contract with the EC. Also, that not all EC's will require a test. Furthermore in the event of an accident we should expect a test as it's SOP for most companies. ...


Are you sure? I thought that the drug testing language was made mandatory by the IO and has to be in all construction local contracts. 
Ours is random and about once a year or so. Failure to go for the test or a positive result means you don't work.


----------



## eejack

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Are you sure? I thought that the drug testing language was made mandatory by the IO and has to be in all construction local contracts.
> Ours is random and about once a year or so. Failure to go for the test or a positive result means you don't work.


Drug testing is still up to the local, beyond the initial apprentice test. The issue is cost.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76

In a state where it is LEGAL there should be no repercussions for smoking on your own time. Total BS. A guy can go home and drink a few beers but cant have a joint instead?!?! Makes so much sense. Backwards ass society.


----------



## LegacySS

I agree totally. Once they figure out a way to test that won't detect so far back, I'm sure things will start to lighten up. Only time will tell though



al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> In a state where it is LEGAL there should be no repercussions for smoking on your own time. Total BS. A guy can go home and drink a few beers but cant have a joint instead?!?! Makes so much sense. Backwards ass society.


----------



## ponyboy

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> In a state where it is LEGAL there should be no repercussions for smoking on your own time. Total BS. A guy can go home and drink a few beers but cant have a joint instead?!?! Makes so much sense. Backwards ass society.


Its still illegal as far as federal law is concerned. Not that they'll try to enforce it. If you want a job that doesn't care if you smoke weed work at the fair


----------



## ibuzzard

In 332, jobs are posted as " drug free" - or not. Most are. 

A drug free card, issued every two or three years is required to take a drug free call. The test is paid for by the local. If a drug free call will require additional testing by the customer, that is stated as well. 

Any idiot with half a brain will just clean out 30-40 days before his card expires.

I believe apprentices are tested within 30 days of acceptance into the program, again in or following the third year, but not sure if again before turning out.

A medical card holds no weight whatsoever, it is superseded by the collective bargaining agreement. Never going to get the contractors to give in on that one.


----------



## Brother Noah1

1wireman1 said:


> I'm in California, with my local union being 302. Just wondering if they allow medical marijuana patients into the wireman apprenticeship program. It would be much appreciated if anyone knows. Thanks!


No matter what new laws come into effect, we in the IBEW have agreed to extend a no drug policy to the contractors. We all know this when we take a referral.I do not drink or do drugs but I think our current situation is wrong when workers from the laymen to the CEO's go to lunch and have a beer or a few cocktails and then return to work but if you fail a urine test for pot (which can stay in your system for up to 30 days) you get fired. 
These are our said rules that we all know we must live and work with. Now if you feel strong enough to act, please campaign through the right channels and do not make the mistake of thinking your California medical marijuana card will save your job.


----------



## John Valdes

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> In a state where it is LEGAL there should be no repercussions for smoking on your own time. Total BS. A guy can go home and drink a few beers but cant have a joint instead?!?! Makes so much sense. Backwards ass society.


I am in total agreement.



ponyboy said:


> Its still illegal as far as federal law is concerned. Not that they'll try to enforce it. If you want a job that doesn't care if you smoke weed work at the fair


So that's your answer? Just fall in? Sheeple attitude there "evil one".



ibuzzard said:


> A medical card holds no weight whatsoever, it is superseded by the collective bargaining agreement. Never going to get the contractors to give in on that one.


For now. The point I am trying to make is these rules are going to change.
They will have to change to keep up with society.
What happens when it is legal in every single state? Legal by federal standards?
I say we will see litigation, and more litigation. Litigation with employees coming out on top.
Especially if the employee has the backing of his doctor.


----------



## ibuzzard

John, you and I will be composting in the ground, or our ashes long-since dissolved, before what you stated occurs. The general public, not to mention contractors and general contractors would, on the whole, recoil at the thought of 
even allowing a toasted electrician to work on their electrical system. Right or wrong is irrelevant , it is simply a matter of perception, and I highly doubt that you or I will ever see any radical changes. If anything, there will always be exemptions for certain trades or professions.

Let the sheet rockers make poor cuts, the tapers make a horrible joint, who gives a ****? Our trade will always be thought more critical.


----------



## ponyboy

John Valdes said:


> I am in total agreement.
> 
> So that's your answer? Just fall in? Sheeple attitude there "evil one".
> 
> For now. The point I am trying to make is these rules are going to change.
> They will have to change to keep up with society.
> What happens when it is legal in every single state? Legal by federal standards?
> I say we will see litigation, and more litigation. Litigation with employees coming out on top.
> Especially if the employee has the backing of his doctor.


People who champion for casual pot use don't equate it with the same stigma as drinking. For example its almost universally agreed upon that it is reckless and irresponsible to drink before or during work. But once a workplace allows an open policy in accordance with state law what's gonna stop Johnny one hitter from smoking before work or during morning break? Hey its legal right? Just a thought


----------



## big2bird

441 and I believe 11 has a zero tolerance policy with random testing. Positive test is mandatory rehab.


----------



## chadw

ponyboy said:


> People who champion for casual pot use don't equate it with the same stigma as drinking. For example its almost universally agreed upon that it is reckless and irresponsible to drink before or during work. But once a workplace allows an open policy in accordance with state law what's gonna stop Johnny one hitter from smoking before work or during morning break? Hey its legal right? Just a thought


Um the same reason a guy doesnt drink before work or on break maybe...


----------



## chadw

I think the rules are outdated and stupid, but i follow them, just not worth risking my job over some weekend fun. Maybe in 5 years it will be a different story


----------



## uconduit

Too bad THC stays detectable for so long. It would be better if cocaine, methamphetamine and opiates stayed detectable for a month and weed stayed only for a day.


----------



## chadw

uconduit said:


> Too bad THC stays detectable for so long. It would be better if cocaine, methamphetamine and opiates stayed detectable for a month and weed stayed only for a day.


True, you would think some scientists would be working feverishly on a better thc detection for point of use similar to alcohol, if accomplished they would be billionaires


----------



## John Valdes

ibuzzard said:


> John, you and I will be composting in the ground, or our ashes long-since dissolved, before what you stated occurs.


I hope you are wrong. But I never thought I would see legal marijuana in my lifetime.
Now we have, what 14 medical marijuana states and two legal states. I would have never thought this would be possible in this country.

One stroke of a Presidential pen can really get this rolling. Marijuana is now classified the same as heroin and cocaine. Class 1 narcotics with no medical use.
Remove pot from that class, and it puts it in class two (2) which is medically accepted similar to narcotic analgesics. Then no one loses a job over a failed pot test.

Then even the most conservative, closed minded doctors will be able to prescribe marijuana.
The most conservative doctor cannot resist the perks from pharma.
This is when marijuana starts getting a second look.
Medical marijuana studies have been on the back burner for many years. (thanks to Ronald Reagan).
Now with a more sensible man in the white house, we very well might see that pen stroke before he leaves office.
We can only hope he comes out for marijuana as he did for gay marriage.



big2bird said:


> 441 and I believe 11 has a zero tolerance policy with random testing. Positive test is mandatory rehab.


I love that one. $100,000, 30 day rehab in Malibu for a failed marijuana drug test. How silly can we get. Its done every single day. Many times over in the US.
And I do know that all rehabs are not 100k with 5 star quality amenities..
This is one very good reason they want to keep it illegal.
Cops, lawyers, judges and the medical community rely on illegal drugs to keep the money flowing. 
This is one reason I am for the complete legalization of all drugs.
Thats right. ALL DRUGS.
Run these folks right out of a jobs.


----------



## ibuzzard

John, we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one.

When I was a little stoner, smoking 5-7 times per day, I knew my decision making was not the best. And that was with the low grade smoke available in the 70's. The ****e they have now is more powerful by several factors of ten, I would venture to guess. I would not want to work with someone who is not at full capacity, or asleep at the wheel at 7:00 in the morning. Let those guys hang sheetrock. 

I can return to my slothful ways, if I so desire, in retirement in ten years. For now, I play by the rules, fair or not, loose little sleep worrying about the topic.


----------



## uconduit

I don't want to work with people who use a lot of PCP, MDMA or Heroin. I don't care if they only use it after work; it's just creepy


----------



## uconduit

meth or cocaine either.


----------



## jza

OP, you can't have your cake and eat it too. Stop smoking pot. If you can work in this trade you don't have any condition that requires treatment with marijuana.


----------



## TOOL_5150

1wireman1 said:


> I'm in California, with my local union being 302. Just wondering if they allow medical marijuana patients into the wireman apprenticeship program. It would be much appreciated if anyone knows. Thanks!


I had a friend in 302. It must be nice to get paid to do nothing.


----------



## ibuzzard

TOOL_5150 said:


> I had a friend in 302. It must be nice to get paid to do nothing.


 Hey, Bipolar Boy, what is it today? Love your job? Hate your job? Gonna be a contractor in a minute? Working? Sitting home?

Feel free to come into the Union section to take the odd pot-shot, now and then, we can take it. It's not difficult to when you work hard, and are busy, to fend off the darts from the peanut gallery. Since we are such slackers, don't let the cat out of the bag, all the largest customers in the Bay Area, currently keeping us snowed under with work, might find out.

Now, traipse on over to Oaksterdam, why don't you, and register for class? I heard the student interns are unionized, your golden opportunity.....:laughing:


----------



## John Valdes

ibuzzard said:


> John, we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one.
> 
> When I was a little stoner, smoking 5-7 times per day, I knew my decision making was not the best. And that was with the low grade smoke available in the 70's. The ****e they have now is more powerful by several factors of ten, I would venture to guess. I would not want to work with someone who is not at full capacity, or asleep at the wheel at 7:00 in the morning. Let those guys hang sheetrock.
> 
> I can return to my slothful ways, if I so desire, in retirement in ten years. For now, I play by the rules, fair or not, loose little sleep worrying about the topic.


I agree with you more than you think.
I was never a 5-7 day smoker even when I was in my teens. And I never ever condone being high at work. 
The work place is off limits and I agree.
What happens in someones home or private life is their business.
I don't want to work with people that are drunk or stoned either.
But I will not interfere with their right to privacy.
What they do on their own time, that does not effect ones work is fine with me.


You are correct about strength. I know personally how good it is now.
One puff stuff.

Being a supporter of marijuana, I always look for a chance to give a shout out for pot.


----------



## TOOL_5150

ibuzzard said:


> Hey, Bipolar Boy, what is it today? Love your job? Hate your job? Gonna be a contractor in a minute? Working? Sitting home?
> 
> Feel free to come into the Union section to take the odd pot-shot, now and then, we can take it. It's not difficult to when you work hard, and are busy, to fend off the darts from the peanut gallery. Since we are such slackers, don't let the cat out of the bag, all the largest customers in the Bay Area, currently keeping us snowed under with work, might find out.
> 
> Now, traipse on over to Oaksterdam, why don't you, and register for class? I heard the student interns are unionized, your golden opportunity.....:laughing:


Do you believe everything you read?:laughing:


----------



## enigma447

i live in Buffalo NY and im unsure if the ibew 41 will drug test me on the day of my interview and im also unsure if there will be a second interview if the first one goes well enough


----------



## five.five-six

I always get a kick out of all the rationalizations potheads have for their addiction. It's no less illegal in california than counterfeiting money is.


----------



## enigma447

its illegality is irrelevant because the actual reason for it being illegal is the fact that its a renewable resource that can be used to make oil (gasoline), clothes, shoes, plastics, and plenty of other useful things which would make it hard for major corporations to have a monopoly on those things.. And theres no actually physical addiction to marijuana, if theres an addiction to it at all its a mental addiction caused by routines and repetition. dont be fooled by its illegality, marijuana has numerous positive effects, has no addicitve substances in them, and are far worse than cigarettes (which are actually legal)


----------



## five.five-six

five.five-six said:


> I always get a kick out of all the rationalizations potheads have for their addiction. It's no less illegal in california than counterfeiting money is.





enigma447 said:


> its illegality is irrelevant because the actual reason for it being illegal is the fact that its a renewable resource that can be used to make oil (gasoline), clothes, shoes, plastics, and plenty of other useful things which would make it hard for major corporations to have a monopoly on those things.. And theres no actually physical addiction to marijuana, if theres an addiction to it at all its a mental addiction caused by routines and repetition. dont be fooled by its illegality, marijuana has numerous positive effects, has no addicitve substances in them, and are far worse than cigarettes (which are actually legal)



I guess the studies are true LOL


Casual pot smoking causes brain damage scientific study


----------



## enigma447

five.five-six said:


> I guess the studies are true LOL
> 
> 
> Casual pot smoking causes brain damage scientific study


this article is just basically stating that their research shows that humans' brains are adapting to marijuana use and that suggests that its having the same effects as it is on animals. your brain is going to try to adapt to any chemical that affects it but that doesnt mean its causing damage.

"“It may be that we’re seeing a type of drug learning in the brain,” Gilman said. “We think when people are in the process of becoming addicted, their brains form these new connections.”

In animals, these new connections indicate the brain is adapting to the unnatural level of reward and stimulation from marijuana. These connections make other natural rewards less satisfying."

its all just assumptions based on tests on animals like rats. which is a lot different. being injected with a large amount of thc is a lot different than smoking a joint. their studies dont actually prove whether its damaging our brains or not.
and while people like you are focusing on the "negatives" of pot like "brain damage" theyre completely overlooking the many postive effects like helping children control sever cases of epilepsy 

http://www.collective-evolution.com...irl-stops-300-seizures-a-week-using-cannabis/

^thats one of the many positive effects


----------



## five.five-six

Dude, you found a material that's used to make gasoline and plastic, and you think it's a good idea to burn it and breath the fumes to get high. That's brain damage.


----------



## enigma447

five.five-six said:


> Dude, you found a material that's used to make gasoline and plastic, and you think it's a good idea to burn it and breath the fumes to get high. That's brain damage.


thats just you making an assumption. completely ignoring the facts i just gave you. hemp, which comes from the male cannabis plant, can be manipulated through chemical processes to make those things. the female cannabis plant is what gives you the actual buds that contain thc and cannabinoids which are what get you high and have the positive medical uses. dont just make assumptions and look down on people that dont deserve to be looked down upon just because "you think its bad" when you dont even really know what youre talking about


----------



## five.five-six

Only a stoner would call bran damage an "adaptation" LOL, 

It does solve the age old question: Do people become addicted to marijuana because they are brain damaged or does the addiction cause the brain damage? 


Before we get too far off topic, McDonald's doesn't drug test. It's probably a better vocational choice for someone committed to smoking an illegal drug. If you are going to be a pothead, working with dangerous things like electricity is not a good idea.


----------



## enigma447

Literally everything you've said to me is based off your ignorant assumptions fueled by the stigma that pot already has. The article you sent me is the one that originally called it an adaptions because they can't even say for sure it's addiction because they don't know for sure it's all speculation. You've ignored all my facts and shot then down with ignorance. Thanks for wasting my time.


----------



## five.five-six

Wait , you do smoke the pot to get high. Will you at least admit that? 

Anyone with poor enough decision making skills that they choose to use an illegal substance that will probably get them fired has no business working with electricity. Be a burger flippers so no one gets hurt. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy Petey

five.five-six said:


> Anyone with poor enough decision making skills that they choose to use an illegal substance that will probably get them fired has no business working with electricity. Be a burger flippers so no one gets hurt.


You need to get your facts in line. Pot is way less addictive than alcohol and way less dangerous to your system, AND doesn't make you fat like beer. You are blinded on the legality part (which IMO keeping it illegal was a political move way back). Are you aware of the fact that alcohol was also illegal at one time? Are you aware of what a MASSIVE failure the "war on drugs" is?

When was the last time someone you heard of someone having a little smoke and killing 2 or 3 people with their car?
When was the last time you heard of someone smoking and beating up their wife?
You need to stop being so selective in what you read and believe.....oh wait, I just remembered who I am replaying to. 


BTW, no, I do not smoke.


----------



## mr hands

Don't let the drug test control your life.

There is a saliva test that tells whether a man is under the influence at the time of the test, that's what we need to be doing.


----------



## five.five-six

Speedy Petey said:


> When was the last time someone you heard of someone having a little smoke and killing 2 or 3 people with their car?
> When was the last time you heard of someone smoking and beating up their wife?
> You need to stop being so selective in what you read and believe.....oh wait, I just remembered who I am replaying to.





When was the last time they had to have full time armed guards at an alcohol despencery? Marijuana breeds crime and violence, that's why it's outlawed in almost every civilized nation in the world. 

You potheads are so predictable with your boilerplate propaganda. I suppose next your are going to tell me that yo never use it but all your friends do and they are super successful doctors and lawyers and business executives. 


If you are going to be a pothead, don't work with electricity /thread



Speedy Petey said:


> BTW, no, I do not smoke.


 LMAO, of course you don't :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: you only use edibles :thumbup:


----------



## Speedy Petey

five.five-six said:


> When was the last time they had to have full time armed guards at an alcohol despencery? Marijuana breeds crime and violence, that's why it's outlawed in almost every civilized nation in the world.


That is only because it is illegal. Legalize it and everything changes. Tax it, regulate it, but let people grow their own for their own use. 
Your description sounds a bit like prohibition, doesn't it? How'd that work out?






five.five-six said:


> You potheads are so predictable with your boilerplate propaganda. I suppose next your are going to tell me that yo never use it but all your friends do and they are super successful doctors and lawyers and business executives.


You right wing sheep. You're so predictable with your memorized rhetoric.
No, I am not going to tell you any of that, but I do know folks that casually smoke and are FINE. No less fine than anyone who has a drink or beer every day. It's your over-drama that is tainting things. Not everyone that smokes is a "pothead", in the same way not everyone who drinks is an alcoholic.
And not that I feel the need to explain myself to the likes of you, but I do not smoke....yet. I will probably be a casual smoker once it becomes legal. I am just a family man and small business man, and the though of getting into legal trouble over it scares the sh*t out of me.
I don't drink either. It's just not something I need.


----------



## Chrisibew440

I think everyone on this thread right now is stoned.


----------



## five.five-six

Yes P, everybody that smokes pot regularly is a pothead

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six

Displays incredibly bad decision making skills to choose a drug that will end your career on a moments notice. That or drug addiction, either way the pot head is not somebody I want to trust my or my familys safety to. If you want to be a pothead fine, go get a job at McDonalds. That's where you belong. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## bkmichael65

Anybody that resurrects a zombie thread on drug testing must be high


----------



## vyper

Soooooooooooo, it's 2020, anybody know anything knew on this subject?


----------



## Navyguy

In Canada there are very few employers that are legally allowed to do drug testing... airline pilots as an example.

Cheers
John


----------



## Switched

Navyguy said:


> In Canada there are very few employers that are legally allowed to do drug testing... airline pilots as an example.
> 
> Cheers
> John


Interesting. So you can’t test a person pre employment or at random? What about with an accident and/or injury on a job?


----------



## Navyguy

I am not an expert... in general it is only allowed in "high risk" jobs that could cause a potential "catastrophe" such as an airline pilot. This ruling applies broadly at any point in employment, pre-employment, after an accident, etc. Recreational drug use is not illegal and the test can only identify that the person had drugs in their system; it does not constitute a level of impairment.

Here is a FAQ for Ontario, but it is pretty much the same across the country. Drug and alcohol testing – Frequently asked questions

Cheers
John


----------



## cuba_pete

vyper said:


> Soooooooooooo, it's 2020, anybody know anything knew on this subject?


It's 2021...what are ya', stoned?


----------

